# opinions?



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

you guys ever order from here? https://www.aquariumplants.com i just did and thought " oh no i should have got some opinions first!!!!!!!!"


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Ive never ordered plants from them but I bought my CO2 tank and a bag of eco complete from their site. All went well for me, but I'm assuming your talking about buying plants?


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

I have purchased plants from them twice and was very happy. Plants arrived in great shape and are doing nice. You could go with the 2nd day delivery now I think. I used the next day air which was expensive. It was winter though and didn't want to take a chance.
Gene


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Good supplier, I purchased from them and received exactly what I ordered with a couple bonuses. Plants were in good shape and are doing fine. They have a facility in Manitoba (I think) from which they ship their Canadian orders. This shipping is on a periodic basis, I think weekly.
Vic


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

I wanted them to do one of their AquaScapes for me. I waited for two weeks and never got a reply even after repeated attempts for status. I cancelled my order (to my surprise got my money refunded) and ended up ordering from http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com and everything was better than expected. Plus they're located right next to you in Minnesota.

Although by the other comments it looks like mine was an isolated bad experience so I'm sure you'll be happy with your purchase.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

If you call them they will help you as much as possible. Ive ordered many times and was very happy.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I love aquariumplants.com! The only thing is that you may want to call them and ask if they have what you want in stock before you place an order. They are very friendly, and have always sent me all plants in great health plus extra "helpings"! They deliver on time, provided they have what you want. Before buying from people from here on APC, I bought 90% of my plants from them, and was always very happy! I still buy from them; I got both of my CO2 tanks and regulators from them, and would/will buy from them in the future.

Hope this helps you out!


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

KrispyKreme said:


> I wanted them to do one of their AquaScapes for me. I waited for two weeks and never got a reply even after repeated attempts for status. I cancelled my order (to my surprise got my money refunded) and ended up ordering from http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com and everything was better than expected. Plus they're located right next to you in Minnesota.
> 
> Although by the other comments it looks like mine was an isolated bad experience so I'm sure you'll be happy with your purchase.


I also had a not so good experience with the AquaScape service. I was promised a plan but they never delivered. They did return the $5 charge and I see now they say more scapes till further notice. I still ordered plants from them though as they are top notch IMO. Yikes I just looked again and the cost is now a flat $20 with no refund even if you buy their plants. Sounds like they really don't want to do this any longer.
Gene


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

BTW-

aquariumplants.com is located in North Dakota....


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

donaldmboyer said:


> BTW-
> 
> aquariumplants.com is located in North Dakota....


And, Manitoba!


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

donaldmboyer said:


> BTW-
> 
> aquariumplants.com is located in North Dakota....


I beleive it's Tea South Dakota.
Gene


----------

